# Setting CrossOver freq high using the PB13



## jvanhambelgium (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

My PB13 is beeing shipped from Norway tomorrow, I'm very, VERY excited! :raped::neener::jump::gah:
I'm looking on how to integrate it with my DefTech ProMonitor 1000 bookshelfs & center.
The fact the PB13 has a very linear response up to 200Hz made me wonder why not set the X-over on my Onkyo 875 to 150Hz or even 200Hz (the maximum value)
This way my DefTechs could fully focus on the mid/high ranges and the PB13 would be delivering this part of the spectrum very well!

HOWEVER ... what about localisation ? At about what frequency does a human start to be able to pin-point the source ?
That might be a reason not to set the X-over to high no ?
Or should I just stick to the 80Hz or perhaps 100Hz or so ?

Thanks & regards,
Jan


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Your Pro Monitors and centers are rated to play down to 47hz... I would cross them over at 80hz and start testing FR in your room with test tones and see how the room responds..

If you have any drops in FR around where you crossed them, try a different setting and test again... Let your graphs of your room decide what to do... 

Otherwise if you have a laptop you can get Room EQ Wizard fired up and digitally sweep your room with a mic. This involves some cost, usually around $150.00 in parts..


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Jan,

I agree with Warpdrv that 80 Hz is probably the best xover point for you. One of the reasons 80 Hz is so popular is that above that is the point at which people start to be able to localize a sub.

-Robb


----------



## jvanhambelgium (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks warpdrv & robbroy for your comments.
I already played with REW but I haven't got any good MIC for the moment.
I tried the one that comes with the Onkyo 875 for the Audessey setup but I guess this is not "an ordinary" MIC and very specific for the Audessey application...

I'll start with the "regular" 80Hz X-over setting and perhaps evaluate up to what point the sound images starts to change...
The DefTechs are now configured as "Full Band" so they get hammered with all the goodies during the movies which makes them jump around (even on their stands) when approaching reference levels :scratchhead: (altough surprisingly they can play very loud en clean!)
I guess I will be already "offloading" them quite some when setting X-over on 80Hz...


Thanks for the input!


----------

